# Best Gloves For Roping



## 250R (Aug 7, 2014)

Not sure if this is the rigth forum but I'm looking for roping gloves. What do you all use?


----------



## Handy Man (Aug 8, 2014)

Have you looked into Heritage Roping Gloves brand?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 8, 2014)

It really isn't a matter of gloves, 'bout any glove will do. What's more important is your friction device!


----------



## Thornton (Aug 8, 2014)

We use the cheap cotton sock style


----------



## 250R (Aug 8, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> It really isn't a matter of gloves, 'bout any glove will do. What's more important is your friction device!


Some times it's not practicle to use a friction device for lower branches.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 8, 2014)

The dickins you say.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 13, 2014)

You only use one glove for roping.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 13, 2014)

I see my groundie holding the rope with one hand, I'm opening up a can of whup ass.


----------

